# Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme



## Fulli (15. November 2015)

Moin, Moin

Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit einen Yamaha 15 Ps Aussenborder. (original 9,9). Baujahr sollte Ende der 80er sein. 

Bezeichnung: 9.9D 682CS 027408. Kennbuchstabe Q

Unser Problem tritt nach längerer Zeit Vollgas auf. Motor dreht leicht höher doch der Vortrieb bleibt weg. Erste Vermutung war dass die Schraube sich Luft zieht. Schubunterbrechung ca. 2-3 Sekunden, danach fuhr er ganz normal weiter. Doch beim letzten mal, trat der der Fehler häufiger auf und stärker. Sogar bei niedriger Drehzahl gab es keinen Vortrieb mehr. Einmal war auch ein leicht Metallendes ratterndes Geräusch zu hören. Wenn man dann den Motor ausmacht und abkühlen lässt kann man wieder weiterfahren. Den Heinweg haben wir dann bei mittlerer Drehzahl fortgesetzt, hier gab es keine Probleme und Ausfälle.

Der Motor hat meines Wissens keine Rutschkupplung oder liege ich da falsch?

Im Internet habe ich nicht weiter drüber gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Max


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Moin
Getriebeöl Prüfen!

Einmal war auch ein leicht Metallendes ratterndes Geräusch zu hören.
Das ist nicht gut.





nobbi


----------



## Fulli (15. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Ja dass wollte ich auch machen.

Welches Öl brauche ich bin da nicht wirklich fündig geworden?

2,50€ Für eine Dichtringscheibe und 9€ Für eine Schraube finde ich sehr happig. Wo kauft ihr die Wartungsteile?


----------



## gründler (15. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34740

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/400726038636


#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*



Fulli schrieb:


> Ja dass wollte ich auch machen.
> 
> Welches Öl brauche ich bin da nicht wirklich fündig geworden?
> 
> 2,50€ Für eine Dichtringscheibe und 9€ Für eine Schraube finde ich sehr happig. Wo kauft ihr die Wartungsteile?



Bootfahren kann teuer werden im Laufe der Zeit|wavey:
und jetzt schon schimpfen über 11,50€:q:q:q:q

z.B. dein Unterwasserteil neu machen bist du mit 300€ dabei und da ist noch nicht mal ein neuer Impeller dabei.


lg nobbi


----------



## benzy (15. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Hallo,

im Propeller ist eine Gummibuchse als Sollbruchstelle. Diese springt bei Grundberührung oder blockiertem Propeller über. Hört sich so an als wenn die bei deinem nicht mehr hält bzw. so oft übergesprungen ist das sie abgenutzt ist. Das ist so eine Art Rutschkupplung aber wenn die runter ist war es das.
Wenn es so eine sollte neuen Propeller oder mal Kontakt zu den netten Jungs aufnehmen-sind echt Spezialisten zum Thema Propeller!
http://www.groever-propeller.de


----------



## ulf (17. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Hallo

Bei Ersatzteilen von jap. Außenbordern hat sich bei mir bewährt, über die Ersatzteilnummer beim lokalen Motorradhändler zu bestellen. Die verlangen, im Gegensatz zu den Boots-Händlern,  in der Regel "nur" den Listenpreis und keine Versandkosten. Die Nummern bekommst Du z.B. hier http://www.boats.net/ raus. Bei den Schrauben ist man leider oft auf die Originalteile angewiesen, weil die aus salzwasserfestem Edelstahl sind.
Bei dem Fehler tippe ich, genau wie benzy, auf den Propeller. Auch da gibt es günstigere Teile z.B. von Solas (Original ca. 100 Euro, Nachbau ca. 50-70Euro). Gebraucht ginge auch, aber da weist Du halt nicht, was du bekommst.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Fulli (17. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Der Propeller ist es nicht. Das Getriebe hinter dem Propeller ist auch heil.

Es war viel zu wenig Getriebeöl drin, ca. 100ml.

Ich werde das auffüllen und dann noch eine Probefahrt mit verschiedenen Trimmungen testen und bestenfalls ein Video drehen.

Ich wüsste ansonsten nichts was infrage kommen könnte.


----------



## benzy (17. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*



Fulli schrieb:


> Der Propeller ist es nicht. Das Getriebe hinter dem Propeller ist auch heil.
> 
> Es war viel zu wenig Getriebeöl drin, ca. 100ml.
> 
> ...



da fragt sich nur wo ist das Öl denn hin? Simmeringe noch dicht? Hast das Getriebe mal abgedrückt? Wenn das undicht ist kannst ja jede Woche Öl auffüllen!


----------



## zokker (17. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Wenn das jahrelang nicht gewechselt wird ist es normal das was fehlt.


----------



## Fulli (17. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Der Service wurde regelmäßig gemacht. Öl sah auch noch gut aus. 

Eine undichtigkeit konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Bei letzten AB war die Dichtung undicht. Ich werde es auffüllen und beobachten.


----------



## ulf (18. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Hallo

Wegen zu wenig Getriebeöl "rutscht" kein Propeller durch. Wie hast Du den Propeller denn Überprüft ? Diese "Rutschkupplung" in der Propellernabe muß schon sehr fest sein.
Was man auch noch Überprüfen könnte, wäre das Schaltgestänge vom Kraftkopf zum Getriebe. Das ist an einer Stelle teilbar um das Getriebe abnehmen zu können. Evtl. ist das nicht richtig fest oder falsch justiert. Wenn es am Getriebe durchrutscht macht das aber schon sehr ungesunde Geräusche.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Fulli (19. November 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Du Meinst die Stange die nach unten führt?

Den Propeller habe ich von einem Fachhändler checken lassen.


----------



## Fulli (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Wir waren am Wochenende los um den Motor zu testen. Hatten vorher leider keine Zeit :-(

Problem trat natürlich wieder auf. Bei voller fahrt einfach kein Vortieb mehr als wenn der Gang einfach rausspringt. Als wir das Problem hatten hab ich in den Leerlauf geschaltet und wieder in den Vorwärtsgang doch der Fehler blieb. Anschließend habe ich den Deckel abgenommen und von der einen auf die andere Sekunde war das Problem weg, auch nach 20 Minuten Vollgasfahrt kam das Problem nicht wieder. Ich habe dann den Deckel wieder aufgesetzt und bin wieder 20 min Vollgas gefahren und der Fehler trat nicht mehr auf. 

Kann dass zusammenhängen oder nur Zufall?

Wenn dieses Problem auftaucht spritzt das Wasser ziemlich hoch am Schaft, anders als bei normaler Fahrt. Zieht er doch Luft oder was kann dass sein?


----------



## k1ng (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Fährst du ein Schlauchboot ?

Wenn sich Luft unter dem Schlauchboot bildet, z.B. bei einem Luftboden, kann die große Luftblase zum durchdrehen des Motors führen sobald diese am Heck angekommen ist.

Das passiert meistens, wenn der Hochdruckboden nicht richtig aufgepumpt ist

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Schonmal daran gedacht die Trimmung des Motors zu ändern?

Wenn ich meinen Motor komplett gegen die Wand "trimme" und mich ganz hinten hin setze, kommt genau dieses Phänomen.
Ändere ich auch nur minimal die Lastverteilung innerhalb des Bootes (umstellen einer Kiste o.ä.) ist das nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Moin

Langschaftmotor am Kurzschaftboot zb. oder umgedreht (obwohl längerer Schaft meistens nicht schlimm ist,aber umgekehrt schon,also Kurzschaft an Langschaftspiegel),trimmung falsch..Zündüngsprobleme (Zündfunken zu schwach zb) Vergaserprobleme,Durchrutschen von Antriebsteilen usw usw usw.

Ne Ferndiagnose über erzählen ist wie ne Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen.

Nen Mechaniker der ahnung von Booten und AB's hat suchen und mit ihm zusammen fahren bis das Problem auftritt.

Das kann an sovielen dingen liegen das dir hier niemand genau helfen kann, sondern nur Mutmassen ob es das ist oder dieses ist oder jenes ist usw.


#h


----------



## fischhändler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

lief der Motor noch oder ist der ausgegangen?
schau mal auf die Tankentlüftung


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*



fischhändler schrieb:


> lief der Motor noch oder ist der ausgegangen?...


Motor lief noch, kann also nicht die Tankentlüftung sein.


Fulli schrieb:


> .....Motor dreht leicht höher doch der Vortrieb bleibt weg....





gründler schrieb:


> ...Langschaftmotor am Kurzschaftboot zb. oder umgedreht (obwohl längerer Schaft meistens nicht schlimm ist,aber umgekehrt schon,also Kurzschaft an Langschaftspiegel),trimmung falsch..Zündüngsprobleme (Zündfunken zu schwach zb) Vergaserprobleme,Durchrutschen von Antriebsteilen usw usw usw.....


Zünd- und Vergaserprobleme kann es eigendlich auch nicht sein, Motor dreht ja höher, Zündung und Vergaser arbeiten einwandfrei.


Fulli schrieb:


> Problem trat natürlich wieder auf. Bei voller fahrt einfach kein Vortieb  mehr als wenn der Gang einfach rausspringt. Als wir das Problem hatten  hab ich in den Leerlauf geschaltet und wieder in den Vorwärtsgang doch  der Fehler blieb.....


Der Motor dreht höher da er keiner Belastung mehr ausgesetzt ist. Das bedeutet das irgendwo eine Rutschkupplung/Sollbruchstelle die Last vom Motor nimmt.

Kenne jetzt den Yamaha Motor nicht, aber irgendetwas rutscht durch. Am abnehmen des Deckels kann es eigendlich auch nicht liegen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Schau mal nach deiner Schraube nach,das Innenleben des Propellers ist eingepresst,das sitzt nicht mehr ganz fest im Laufe der Zeit.Ist Oft ein Problem der alten 2 Tackter.Wenn du hast andere Schraube drauf und sehen wir weiter.
Gruß


----------



## Fulli (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Also an der Schraube kann es nicht liegen. Die ist inordnung.

Wie kann ich erkennen ob ich ein Langschaftmotor brauche?

Eigentlich gibt es keine andere Rutschkupplung oder eine Stelle in der sich Schlupf bilden kann. Falls doch sollte die unüberhöhrbar sein.

Mein Schlauchboot hat einen Aluboden und an der Trimmung habe ich auch schon gepspielt. Wenn ich die Trimmung so einstelle dass die Spitze sozusagen ins Wasser drückt, also ein umgedrehtes V dann kommen die gleichen Spritzer wie bei dem Fehler.

Wenn ich über eine große Welle fahre oder zu schnell durch eine enge Kurve fahre dann zieht der Propeller Luft und es fühlt sich so an wie der Fehler.

Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen dass es am falschen Motor liegt. Der Fehler trat die ersten male nicht auf. Letztens trat er aber sogar auf spiegelglattem Wasser auf, auch wieder ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## volkerm (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Die Kavitationsplatte sollte etwa auf Kielhöhe sein. Deinen Motor gab es sicher als Lang- und Kurzschaftausführung. In der Betriebsanweisung für das Boot steht, welche Version du benötigst.


----------



## Dieter02 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Lass die zündverstellung mal prüfen,

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Spiegel messen von Spiegelkante bis zum Bootsboden am Heck.... ca. 38-41cm ist Kurzschaft,ca.51-53cm Langschaft.

Aber Schlauchis sind selten für Langschaft gebaut,sind fast alle für Kurzschaftmotoren. 

http://www.barroboote.de/technik/motoren/info/schaft.htm


Und dann lese dir mal das hier durch.

http://www.mibo.cc/propeller.htm



Ach und der normale Werkspropeller/Standart von deinem Yamaha ist ein 9-1/4 x 10. Einen mit ner 11er Steigung geht auch nocht kommt aber auch aufs Boot an.Muss man testen/messen wie er dreht und wann dein Schlauchi anfängt zu gleiten usw. etwas längeres thema, darum lese dich mal durch googel durch.





#h


----------



## Fulli (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Ja alles klar erstmal danke. Ich habe momentan wenig Zeit und mir ist es auch zu kalt. Ich werde berichten wenn sich was tut.


----------



## Fulli (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Nur um diesen Thread zu vervollständigen.

Ich bin diese Jahr nur 2 mal los gekommen, doch da ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Vielleicht war wirklich nur zuwenig Getriebeöl drin.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## rule270 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Yamaha 15 ps macht Probleme*

Hallo
Prüfe auch den Sitz des Motors .
Die Gravitationsplatte sollte mit unterem Kiel gleich sein.
Leg einen Gang ein, zieh aber vorher die Kerzenstecker ab.
Versuch dann mal den Propeller zu drehen. Rutscht er durch oder dreht er über ist er hin.
LG
Rudi


----------

